# I got an appointment with an IBS doc



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi there. Sorry for being absent. Is loss of memory a symptom of IBS?







Just kidding. I was trying to get the old psychiatrist via phone and could not, so decided to call my gastro's office and asked about a good psychiatrist he would recommend, when all of a sudden I remembered he suggested (a year ago!) a doc in his own building that works with IBS cases.So, I did called and she takes no insurance







, but the good news is her secretary told me she knew about this particular stuff because her own son (doc's son) has IBS. So she is well known for working with IBS patients. Best of all, the secretary did some arrangements so I could go see her on Monday.







I can only hope for the best since my own gastro recomended her and I trust him eyes closed. I feel so happy I just wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, this sounds like a very good thing.







I hope it works out well for you and let us know how it goes.I am curious what the doctor says and goes over with you as well.Good luck.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm curiuos too.







Of course, I'll let you know as well.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

hope it works out for you!nancy


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks nmwinter.







eric, hi. This might interest you.I went to the Dr's office. We talked, she asked why I did not take the Paxil last time I was with another psychiatrist. I told her about the hypno, the anxiety, etc. To make a long story short, she suggested we try the antidepressants even I told her about not feeling the need to take a med everyday. We talked about it and she said a lot of things that I could identify with and that is why I decided to go ahead and give it a try.Now, this is where I'd like you to give your opinion. I told her how I do not like taking meds and putting my liver through that and she said there are studies being done about the relation between the serotinin levels and the chemistry of the brain and Alzheimer's, and heart related problems.







She explained but I kinda got lost (maybe I already have the Alzheimer's







... just kidding). She talked about the possibilities of gaining weight while on stress, the constant headaches, caffeine and the constant tireness







and I felt very related to those things too. All this talk went on and she did not ask for anything else I was suffering, yet I am having trouble with being tired all the time, addicted to Coke, headaches and gained weight eating the same things I did before. Ok, so I guess that the least I can do is give this a try. I would hate it if my stubborness would get in the way and I wouldn't. All I want is to be able to go on with a normal life and not think or evade situations because of the D or the urgency. Oh... she put me on Zoloft







which I know is a strong med, but she preferred this one over Paxil because it won't make me gain more weight and it will help with PMS (if it does, that is a plus







). Another thing she mentioned was that the treatment was not for life and that there was a possibility of "recovery" after a year. I'll go to the antidepressant's forum and take a look.That's all. Let see how this med hits me; I hope not very hard the first days.







I'd appreacite any input, experience or comment. Oh, yes! She mentioned she refers her patients to a yoga instructor because that kind of alternative treatments work, but I forgot to ask her again. It would not hurt to try some yoga.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, she sounds okay. I am not really sure what the question you have is exactly, but my take on it, is first its up to you about taking the meds, that's important. There are some drawbacks that need to be thought through in regards to long term and to side effects. Second I don't think it would hurt to try them if they are gonna help you for a short time hopefully. For some they are quite helpful and even needed. I think working with her and really voicing your concerns over everything is the best approach. I have mixed feeling sometimes however about how fast they can recommend meds, before working with you and working through issues. Sometimes good, sometimes not so good. This happen to me before personally. here take a med and that was pretty much it, no strategies to help reduce anxiety, no explanations of it, just a med and then I went and talked and she basically just listened and did not say much. She also knew and admitted she knew nothing about IBS and although she sympathized because she had migranes she basically felt I needed to worrk with the doctors. Of course this was a few years ago. I also felt I was not really getting thing out of it so I stop going to see her. I would also go a few more times and see how things progress, its also important to give them a chance too and see how well you can both work together as a team.Yoga would always be good.







Giving up coke would help you alot!!!!!!!let me know what you think on this.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have similar feelings as well, eric. That is exactly why I refused to take the Paxil last year; I felt it was too soon and in a hurry, specially because these are strong meds.This time I did not put much resistance for three reasons basically: first, I know my body a lot better and have a better idea on how it is working and reacting; second, I understand this is something that is not right in the communication of the brain-stomach and not an undesirable behaviour I have created for myself; and third, I am curious to see how my whole system reacts in terms of other things I notice and that my results come back negative.This is my second day (very early to tell, I know) but I feel fine. Actually a little bit C but not a problem. Last night I went to sleep but my eyes had other plans.







So I took Side 2 of the CDs and listened. I was awake the whole time but after I finished some 10 minutes later I was asleep. So that was a good thing.







Hopefully this along with the hypno will have a positive effect. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, hope it has a positive effect also and let me know how it goes, you wouldn't know until you try and since it could be beneficial and also help the ibs pain signals that would be a good thing.







Let me know how it goes and what you think as you go.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I feel I should mention this also for the future. If you feel you don't need the meds all the time, there is also ativan for one when you need it for the anxiety and for some people it can really help for the occasional symptom flares. Something also you might want to talk to the therapist about, if this one becomes a concern for any reason in the future.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you eric. Third day so far so good; no side effects for today either.







Just last night the sleep thing but side 2 helped me sleep right away.


----------

